# Pelea entre MUJERES en una universidad de EEUU.



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Santolin (24 Dic 2022)

Putas simias de mierda, esto no es racismo? Si hubiesen apaleado a un negro entre 5 blancos lo tendríamos 24/7 en la tv, deberían ponerles los grilletes a esas salvajes


----------



## ANS² (24 Dic 2022)

a quién se le ocurre meter negros en las universidades

edit: o como mínimo que vayan con cadenas


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Putas simias de mierda, esto no es racismo? Si hubiesen apaleado a un negro entre 5 blancos lo tendríamos 24/7 en la tv, deberían ponerles los grilletes a esas salvajes



Black Lives Matter ya tu sabeh


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> a quién se le ocurre meter negros en las universidades
> 
> edit: o como mínimo que vayan con cadenas



Que cabron


----------



## Alatristeando (24 Dic 2022)

Vaya panda de salvajes


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Pero luego la violencia la ejercen los hombres y eso. Esperando al ministerio de igualdad que nos explique esto.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Vaya panda de salvajes



El mejor país del mundo y eso.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Dic 2022)

Es ahí donde quereis llevar a vuestras larvas para que se hagan hombr@s de provecho con un brillante futuro..


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Es ahí donde quereis llevar a vuestras larvas para que se hagan hombr@s de provecho con un brillante futuro..



Son casos aislados, no le hagáis el juego a la extrema derecha


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Parece el patio de una cárcel de EEUU más que una universidad.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Dic 2022)

Pelea entre mujeres?. Será... Dos simias atacan a una chica blanca.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

UP


----------



## jotace (24 Dic 2022)

Un colega trabajó una temporada en Detroit.
Los mejicanos le dijeron: " nunca les digas nada a los negros, por muy raro que te parezca lo que estén haciendo, tu callao y a tu bola".

Los negros se gritaban y amenazaban, hablaban solos, comían en el puesto de trabajo, tiraban basura al suelo, abandonaban el puesto de trabajo, usaban mal o no usaban los EPI y ropa de trabajo... y nadie les tosía por miedo a ser acusados de racistas.

Claramente negros de cuota.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pelea entre mujeres?. Será... Dos simias atacan a una chica blanca.



El ministerio de igualdad y el de racismo me obligan a usar un lenguaje neutro. Saludos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Dic 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pelea entre mujeres?. Será... Dos simias atacan a una chica blanca.



Dos? media docena...


----------



## Adelaido (24 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJ la negra pegandola y ella con cara d circunstancia JAJAJAJAJAJA

No saben pelear los cacho simios.


----------



## sebososabroso (24 Dic 2022)

Están en la Universidad por cuota.
Seguro que bajo beca de algún deporte.
Van en manada....como los gitanos.
Es lo que pasa cuando metes en entornos seguros a animales.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Y lo mejor es que se ven hombres y nadie es capaz de separarlas. Que barbaridad.


----------



## Wasi (24 Dic 2022)

WLM


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (24 Dic 2022)

El comportamiento de las negras es igual que el de unas chimpancés. Este video es una muestra irrefutable más de las miles que tenemos en internet. Y aún queda gente que no es racista... 

En fin.


----------



## Señormerigueder (24 Dic 2022)

Es claramente un montaje, no me creo que haya afroamericanas en esta paliza a la chica blanca, es imposible es una raza de no violencia. Los afroamericanos y las afroamericanas son seres de luz, a ver cuándo os dais cuenta de una vez.


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Dic 2022)

As the snow flies...


----------



## hemorroide (24 Dic 2022)

¿Es que nadie tenía un plátano a mano para arrojarlo al suelo?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Dic 2022)

Mezclar negros con blancos es mayormente un crimen de lesa humanidad


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos, saldrá en todas las noticias y harán un llamamiento de "no al racismo".


----------



## Gusman (24 Dic 2022)

Pelea dice. Yo veo una paliza a un ser superior por parte de unos infraseres simios envidiosos


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Dic 2022)

Estas típicas discusiones universitarias sobre qué autor leer....


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (24 Dic 2022)

No sé quién había hablado de violencia incardinada...


----------



## Mas Pauer (24 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Están en la Universidad por cuota.
> Seguro que bajo beca de algún deporte.
> Van en manada....como los gitanos.
> Es lo que pasa cuando metes en entornos seguros a animales.



Están super engoriladas, como recien sacadas del foso. Ojo que hasta un hombre las podría pasar canutas si una manada de ****** untadas en crack se te echan encima pa robarte los horos.

Esa furia macaca, movimientos MUY rápidos, aguante VO MAX y niveles de testosterona y EPO en sangre indican lo que usted dice:

Deportistas becadas en la UNI. ocho horas diarias de dvro entrenamiento y si queda tiempo, cuadernillos rubio (blonde booklets), para intentar alfabetizarlas.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (24 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Están super engoriladas, como recien sacadas del foso. Ojo que hasta un hombre las podría pasar canutas si una manada de ****** untadas en crack se te echan encima pa robarte los horos.
> 
> Esa furia macaca, movimientos MUY rápidos, aguante VO MAX y niveles de testosterona y EPO en sangre indican lo que usted dice:
> 
> ...




Qué buena lectura....


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Es claramente un montaje, no me creo que haya afroamericanas en esta paliza a la chica blanca, es imposible es una raza de no violencia. Los afroamericanos y las afroamericanas son seres de luz, a ver cuándo os dais cuenta de una vez.



Yo pienso lo mismo, espero a que NEWTRALL lo aclaré. Las chicas negras se defendieron de la blanca opresora que les hacía bullying.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Están super engoriladas, como recien sacadas del foso. Ojo que hasta un hombre las podría pasar canutas si una manada de ****** untadas en crack se te echan encima pa robarte los horos.
> 
> Esa furia macaca, movimientos MUY rápidos, aguante VO MAX y niveles de testosterona y EPO en sangre indican lo que usted dice:
> 
> ...



Lo de movimientos muy rápidos me ha recordado a esto:


----------



## Madafaca (24 Dic 2022)

Las universidades norteamericanas son el epicentro de la pandemia woke. Todos que están allí están infectados, por eso lo único que entiendo de ese vídeo son purgas que se hacen entre ellos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (24 Dic 2022)

Antes de ver el video ya sabia que eran chimpancés.

Luego dicen que es que los blanquitos se van a colegios y dejan a los chimpancés allí y por culpa de los blanquitos se convierten los colegios en guetos.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Antes de ver el video ya sabia que eran chimpancés.



Eso es apostar sobre seguro, no tiene mérito.


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

pelea?? eso no es una pelea, es una paliza.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pelea?? eso no es una pelea, es una paliza.



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor es la gorda de detrás como aprovecha para pegarle cuando está en el suelo.


----------



## Cognome (24 Dic 2022)

Cada vez hay más vídeos de mujeres apalizandose, la masculinización, sigue aumentando a pasos agigantados, las cárceles de mujeres cada vez más llenas. Mientras los tíos paseando el cochecito con el bebé, con un chihuahua atado éste; con la mascarilla puesta y haciendo la cena, ese es el futuro.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El mejor país del mundo y eso.



Eso quién lo dice, aparte de algunos retardeds en este foro?


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Eso quién lo dice, aparte de algunos retardeds en este foro?


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Yo ahí veo que la minoría son blancos, deben los blancos empezar a pedir sus derechos.


----------



## Terminus (24 Dic 2022)

Pelea entre mujeres no. Paliza de unas negras de mierda a una pobre e indefensa blanca.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1303220



Qué mierda me pones?


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo ahí veo que la minoría son blancos, deben los blancos empezar a pedir sus derechos.



Deberíamos! En el mundo, verdaderamente somos minoría.
Da asco todo esto ya!!!


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Ya entiendo, pero claramente en el vídeo la que está en minoría es la apalizada.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Y el profesor con la mascarilla intentando separar. Menudo woke de profesor.


----------



## AMP (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1303220



Veámoslo por el lado bueno. 

Zelenski habrá salvado a unas cuantas niñas con su sacrificio.


----------



## Falconeti (24 Dic 2022)

Como sigamos tragando plan kalergi este será el futuro de España...


----------



## alex17 (24 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Putas simias de mierda, esto no es racismo? Si hubiesen apaleado a un negro entre 5 blancos lo tendríamos 24/7 en la tv, deberían ponerles los grilletes a esas salvajes



Hay que agradecerselo a los grandes fondos narigudos que controlan y por ende deciden que se emite y que no en tv.
Luego el malo era el artista del bigote


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Falconeti dijo:


> Como sigamos tragando plan kalergi este será el futuro de España...



Unos diez años nos quedan a lo mucho.


----------



## Kluster (24 Dic 2022)

Puedes sacar al negro del áfrica pero no puedes sacar el áfrica del negro.


----------



## Impactrueno (24 Dic 2022)

Eso no es una pelea, es una paliza de negros (entre los que aparece un macaco macho) a una chica blanca. Espero que su padre haga la limpieza adecuada y haga este mundo un poco mejor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Un colega trabajó una temporada en Detroit.
> Los mejicanos le dijeron: " nunca les digas nada a los negros, por muy raro que te parezca lo que estén haciendo, tu callao y a tu bola".
> 
> Los negros se gritaban y amenazaban, hablaban solos, comían en el puesto de trabajo, tiraban basura al suelo, abandonaban el puesto de trabajo... y nadie les tosía por miedo a ser acusados de racistas.
> ...



Los negros de Detroit ya es otro nivel de negritud .....el no decir nada es por que sacan un arma y a tomar x culo ....esta gente no piensa


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Eso no es una pelea, es una paliza de negros (entre los que aparece un macaco macho) a una chica blanca. Espero que su padre haga la limpieza adecuada y haga este mundo un poco mejor.



Ponte las gafas woke y lo verás diferente.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (24 Dic 2022)

Los negros tienen algo instintivo que se les activa el turbo para dar hostias, no pueden dejar de repartir


----------



## noseyo (24 Dic 2022)

Negras atacando como animales a una blanca pero no es racismo nunca


----------



## Onesimo39 (24 Dic 2022)

He pinchado en el hilo justo esperando una pelea de negras...

Los negros son muy fieles a su raza y como los gitanos se defienden entre ellos... Como vemos, la mujer blanca tenía posibilidades de ganar entonces se han abalanzado sobre ella el resto de simias.

He visto vídeos muy crueles de negros pegando a una mujer blanca con sus hijos y al niño también...

La verdad, deberían levantarse de las tumbas todo hombre americano desde el año 1800 hasta el 1950 para mandar a esos negros donde les pertenece...

Están destruyendo la primera potencia mundial... En unos años podrán contar a sus hijos o nietos que USA era una potencia mundial destruida por los negros


----------



## Onesimo39 (24 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Un colega trabajó una temporada en Detroit.
> Los mejicanos le dijeron: " nunca les digas nada a los negros, por muy raro que te parezca lo que estén haciendo, tu callao y a tu bola".
> 
> Los negros se gritaban y amenazaban, hablaban solos, comían en el puesto de trabajo, tiraban basura al suelo, abandonaban el puesto de trabajo... y nadie les tosía por miedo a ser acusados de racistas.
> ...



Puedes contar más?


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Negras atacando como animales a una blanca pero no es racismo nunca



Arrodíllate ante los negros y BLM. No me seas racista hombre.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (24 Dic 2022)

¿Pelea entre mujeres? Eso es una paliza de negras a una blanca. 

Hay que ser más claritos con los títulos de hilo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Arrodíllate ante los negros y BLM. No me seas racista hombre.



El director de BLM es judío.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Cada vez hay más vídeos de mujeres apalizandose, la masculinización, sigue aumentando a pasos agigantados, las cárceles de mujeres cada vez más llenas. Mientras los tíos paseando el cochecito con el bebé, con un chihuahua atado éste; con la mascarilla puesta y haciendo la cena, ese es el futuro.



Pero los negros no. Si todo ese rollo de deconstrucción masculina lo han planeado para fomentar el mestizaje que se les atragantaba. Deconstruyen al blanco y a las mujeres ya no se les hace tan cuesta arriba aparearse con un negro.


----------



## Busher (24 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


>



No passa na... porque el mundo sigue güedegüertin.


----------



## ToñoSan-hez (24 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué sabía que iba a ser oscurito antes de entrar al hilo y darle al play?


----------



## cortijero92 (24 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Cada vez hay más vídeos de mujeres apalizandose, la masculinización, sigue aumentando a pasos agigantados, las cárceles de mujeres cada vez más llenas. Mientras los tíos paseando el cochecito con el bebé, con un chihuahua atado éste; con la mascarilla puesta y haciendo la cena, ese es el futuro.



Eso no son mujeres, son hembras de alguna especie simiesca.


----------



## Busher (24 Dic 2022)

ToñoSan-hez dijo:


> ¿Por qué sabía que iba a ser oscurito antes de entrar al hilo y darle al play?



Porque eres un racista que prejuzga a las personas racializadas solo porque en el 99% de las ocasiones aciertas con tus injustificados prejuicios.


----------



## cortijero92 (24 Dic 2022)

Negros empiezan batalla campal en un restaurante porque les habían servido la comida a unos blancos antes que a ellos:








Dissident Soaps on Gab: 'A group of blacks get upset that a table of White…'


Dissident Soaps on Gab: 'A group of blacks get upset that a table of White people got their steaks first at Golden Corral. The manager tries to explain that it’s because they ordered their steaks rare, but this group of doctors, lawyers and engineers are having none of it.'




gab.com


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Putas simias de mierda, esto no es racismo? Si hubiesen apaleado a un negro entre 5 blancos lo tendríamos 24/7 en la tv, deberían ponerles los grilletes a esas salvajes











OnlyHitler on Gab: 'oops oops oops...no gay here Brazil: Gay Shlomo E…'


OnlyHitler on Gab: 'oops oops oops...no gay here Brazil: Gay Shlomo Expels Seven Students for Disliking His Niggers The jew State University of Ponta Grossa (UEPG) announced this week that the it expelled 7 students for wrongthink in a WhatsApp group. The conclusion of the jewdging panel will...




gab.com













La historia real del «cazador de negros» sudafricano


La fotografía de un hombre blanco posando con un rifle y un niño tumbado como un trofeo ha estado a punto de desatar un conflicto político de primer orden



www.abc.es


----------



## cortijero92 (24 Dic 2022)

Pero el problema es el supremacismo blanco, segun los judios claro:








Cro_Magnon1488 o/ on Gab: 'Judea declares war on white nationalism.'


Cro_Magnon1488 o/ on Gab: 'Judea declares war on white nationalism.'




gab.com


----------



## ToñoSan-hez (24 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Porque eres un racista que prejuzga a las personas racializadas solo porque en el 99% de las ocasiones aciertas con tus injustificados prejuicios.



Ud. perdone, ruego me disculpe por todas y cada una de las veces que he asociado de manera automática cualquier incidente de tipo incivilizado/violento/absurdo con personas con cierto tono de piel.. y es curioso, porque si es en EEUU es un tono, si es en Madriz es otro, si es en Warcelona es otro, en ciertas capitales europeas suelen coincidir también... Malditos noruegos budistas!

Procuraré Netflixear mis pensamientos a partir de ahora y pensar que el malo malísimo es el blanco nucelar mientras mi hija rubia ojos azules recibe gostosa su mandingo.


----------



## Antisocialista (24 Dic 2022)

Me suda la mantis blanca, los problemas de la casta privilegiada no debe preocuparnos a la casta discriminada


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Negros empiezan batalla campal en un restaurante porque les habían servido la comida antes a unos blancos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con las respuestas.








kickingbadger7 on Gab: '@Dissidentsoaps This is the reason i carry, stay …'


kickingbadger7 on Gab: '@Dissidentsoaps This is the reason i carry, stay armed my friends.'




gab.com


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

ToñoSan-hez dijo:


> ¿Por qué sabía que iba a ser oscurito antes de entrar al hilo y darle al play?



Porque eres racista y solo miras el color de piel. En un mundo libre según Soros todos somos iguales.


----------



## K-KABOOM (24 Dic 2022)

Luego está se planta en un Walmart se pilla un AR15 Y LA LIA y claro pasa lo que pasa


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Luego está se planta en un Walmart se pilla un AR15 Y LA LIA y claro pasa lo que pasa



Tal vez está blanca les hacía bullying, no juzguemos antes de hora.


----------



## mxmanu (24 Dic 2022)

Donde están las mujeres? yo solo he visto una mujer atacada por un grupo de simios


----------



## lagartiniano (24 Dic 2022)

Pelea de mujeres? 

Yo lo que veo ahí es una manada de chimpancés atacando en grupo a una mujer.

No hay por ahí empleados de esos típicos de zoo con palos con sogas al final? Vendrían muy bien en esa situación, o unos dardos tranquilizantes.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Donde están las mujeres? yo solo he visto una mujer atacada por un grupo de simios



Más vale un vídeo que mil palabras.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Pelea de mujeres?
> 
> Yo lo que veo ahí es una manada de chimpancés atacando en grupo a una mujer.
> 
> No hay por ahí empleados de esos típicos de zoo con palos con sogas al final? Vendrían muy bien en esa situación, o unos dardos tranquilizantes.


----------



## Invekt (24 Dic 2022)

monkey monkey fight or flight


----------



## lagartiniano (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que se ven hombres y nadie es capaz de separarlas. Que barbaridad.



Son muy capaces, pero no quieren lios, la ley está en su contra si intentan hacer el bien.

Hay que empezar a aplicar la ley de talión con esta gentuza miserable, que estos psicópatas solo son capaces de entender el daño que hacen al sufrirlo en sus carnes, y si a la primera no aprenden, que no haya una tercera oportunidad, si son menores no responsables ante la ley, que respondan sus padres prestando sus cuerpos al castigo, que ya les fostiaran en casa el doble.

Hasta los huevos de soportar escoria y más aún de mantenerla y pagar un dineral en cárceles para que jamás se reintegren.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Negros empiezan batalla campal en un restaurante porque les habían servido la comida a unos blancos antes que a ellos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un trabajo de ingenieria social de los alubios que deja a maquiaveo como un aficionado.

Primero se enriquecen comprando negros en africa y vendiéndolos en américa y luego le echan la culpa a los europeos y empoderar a los negros y los soliviantan en su contra.


----------



## Marvelita (24 Dic 2022)

Esta claro cuales van a ir a la carcel, y no son pocas las que han participado.

pero vamos, que yo tengo un fulano gritandome asi y no estoy ahi quito mirando y sonriendo... estoy cogiendo distancia.


Mencion especial al que parece un profesor intentando separar sin tocar... no sea que algun movimiento social se le eche encima


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Dic 2022)

Solo 4-5 contra una, joder, son muy valientes.


----------



## Marvelita (24 Dic 2022)

exactamente que grita la agresora???

why #### of/on me? 
no se entiende nada...


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Esta claro cuales van a ir a la carcel, y no son pocas las que han participado.
> 
> pero vamos, que yo tengo un fulano gritandome asi y no estoy ahi quito mirando y sonriendo... estoy cogiendo distancia.
> 
> ...



El profesor que es que debería poner orden y autoridad es el que más delito tiene. Tampoco hagamos leña del árbol caído.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (24 Dic 2022)

Eso no es una pelea, es un linchamiento.


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Luego está se planta en un Walmart se pilla un AR15 Y LA LIA y claro pasa lo que pasa



Espero que no seas hoplofobo


----------



## djvan (24 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Putas simias de mierda, esto no es racismo? Si hubiesen apaleado a un negro entre 5 blancos lo tendríamos 24/7 en la tv, deberían ponerles los grilletes a esas salvajes



Es racismo, es delito de odio y es una paliza grupal porque de una en una con ella no pueden, se ve los reflejos que tiene al parar el primer golpe .

Luego como un grupo de alimañas se tiran contra ella hasta por la espalda.. el resto de compañeras que no se han metido a ayudarla dan el mismo asco o las que las alimañas agresoras


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> exactamente que grita la agresora???
> 
> why #### of/on me?
> no se entiende nada...



Estaría bien que alguien con buen inglés lo traduciera. Yo no lo pillo la verdad.


----------



## K-KABOOM (24 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Espero que no seas hoplofobo



Lo he tenido q buscar hoy he aprendido un palabro nuevo gracias!!!


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Es racismo, es delito de odio y es una paliza grupal porque de una en una con ella no pueden, se ve los reflejos que tiene al parar el primer golpe .
> 
> Luego como un grupo de alimañas se tiran contra ella hasta por la espalda.. el resto de compañeras que no se han metido a ayudarla dan el mismo asco o las que las alimañas agresoras



Yo pienso igual, la forma de parar el primer golpe ha sido de diez, pero luego si se abalanzan otras ya no puedes hacer nada


----------



## lagartiniano (24 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Negros empiezan batalla campal en un restaurante porque les habían servido la comida a unos blancos antes que a ellos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El sonido es como el de una jaula de 4 m2 con 40 chimpancés caníbales encerrados dentro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> El sonido es como el de una jaula de 4 m2 con 40 chimpancés caníbales encerrados dentro.



Menudo primer mundo está quedando.


----------



## djvan (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo pienso igual, la forma de parar el primer golpe ha sido de diez, pero luego si se abalanzan otras ya no puedes hacer nada



Bueno Si que puedes.. pero ya no depende de que hagas como deporte un arte marcial o de lucha (que es lo que debe hacer esta chica para parar como la para la primera) .. ya tienes que tener preparacion callejera de escoria barriobajera como son las que la atacan..

Según recibes la primera agresión no solo debes pararla sino poner espalda en pared para que no te ataquen por detrás a partir de ahí ya tú preparacion de frente y empezar a dar golpes que eliminen a los contrincantes por feos que Sean .

Pero claro para actuar así hay que tener la experiencia de estarse pegando en la calle día si y día también como la escoria que la agrede.


----------



## espada de madera (24 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> blonde booklets


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Bueno Si que puedes.. pero ya no depende de que hagas como deporte un arte marcial o de lucha (que es lo que debe hacer esta chica para parar como la para la primera) .. ya tienes que tener preparacion callejera de escoria barriobajera como son las que la atacan..
> 
> Según recibes la primera agresión no solo debes pararla sino poner espalda en pared para que no te ataquen por detrás a partir de ahí ya tú preparacion de frente y empezar a dar golpes que eliminen a los contrincantes por feos que Sean .
> 
> Pero claro para actuar así hay que tener la experiencia de estarse pegando en la calle día si y día también como la escoria que la agrede.



Viéndolo detenidamente parece que sepa algo de Kung fu , a pecado de confianza.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (24 Dic 2022)

News Paco


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Dic 2022)

El karate o kung fu puede resultar si te atacan varios en circulo ordenadamente como en las pelis, pero contra una tromba no sirve y menos de gente simia y visceral. 
....


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> El karate o kung fu puede resultar si te atacan varios en circulo ordenadamente como en las pelis, pero contra una tromba no sirve y menos de gente simia y visceral.
> ....



El kung fu es un arte marcial orientado a la defensa personal y si que sirve. La cuestión es que la chica no debe tener un buen nivel. Pero ya te digo yo que si sirve.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Teniais que ver una pelea entre gitanas. Cuando yo las veia, era la hostia, la putada es que no habia entonces telefonos con cámara.


----------



## coda (24 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo es dar clase en un instituto de negros? - Disidencia


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

coda dijo:


> ¿Cómo es dar clase en un instituto de negros? - Disidencia



Interesante artículo. Lo he leído un poco y me ha transmitido esa universidad.


----------



## napobalo (24 Dic 2022)

Se defiende bien la blanca aun en inferioridad, muy preñable


----------



## NIKK (24 Dic 2022)

Joder con las macacas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que se ven hombres y nadie es capaz de separarlas. Que barbaridad.



Le das un guantazo y vas tu al calabozo.
A miya me paso a la puerta de la peluqueria estaban dandose guantazos la dueña y otra tipa que debia ser la madre de su exmarido y alli estabn tirandose del pelo las dos. LLega una vecina y me dices separalas tu que tienes mas fuerza, una progrehippie de la hostia la tia esta.

Y le respondi... si hombre y llega la pasma una se queja y el que duerme en el calabozo soy yo... me meti para casa y adeu.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2022)

Vaya mariconas. Estás en mi pueblo no duran un asalto


----------



## Paisdemierda (24 Dic 2022)

Sestán integrando.


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> exactamente que grita la agresora???
> 
> why #### of/on me?
> no se entiende nada...



A ver segun lo que he captado del dialogo que es apenas nada (la negra pega unos gritos que lo distorsionan todo ) , la cosa comienza asi :

- BLANCA : .- " ¿ What is "maffa" ?...

- NEGRA :.- " ... ¡ whe still free ! ....

- (,una entre la multitud ): .- " ... Introduce ... "

( empieza la negra a pegar a la blanca )

- NEGRA :.- " ... ¡ whe still free ! ....

(golpe de la negra )

- NEGRA :.- " ... ¡ whe still free ! ....

golpe de la negra )

- NEGRA :.- " ... ¡ whe still free ! ....

Despues se unen mas negras y ... bueno lo que se ve en el video .


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Dic 2022)

Me molaría meter el rabo ahí


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Dic 2022)

Más testosterona en los alimentos para mujeres y más progesterona en los que consumen los hombres...
Este es el resultado:las mujeres se matan y los varoncitos miran...


----------



## Busher (24 Dic 2022)

ToñoSan-hez dijo:


> Ud. perdone, ruego me disculpe por todas y cada una de las veces que he asociado de manera automática cualquier incidente de tipo incivilizado/violento/absurdo con personas con cierto tono de piel.. y es curioso, porque si es en EEUU es un tono, si es en Madriz es otro, si es en Warcelona es otro, en ciertas capitales europeas suelen coincidir también... Malditos noruegos budistas!
> 
> Procuraré Netflixear mis pensamientos a partir de ahora y pensar que el malo malísimo es el blanco nucelar mientras mi hija rubia ojos azules recibe gostosa su mandingo.



Va Ud. reconduciendo satisfactoriamente su actitud. Nos congratula, pero no ceje en su empeño por alcanzar la virtud y redoble sus esfuerzos. Ejercer de mamporrero en los encuentros sexuales entre su hija y su mandingo supondria un gran avance y seria una accion muy bien valorada por esta causa.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Dic 2022)

Como han dicho, sí sucede la revés serían acusados de racismo. La caucásica tiene aguante y reacciona con templanza, recibe la primera agresión y controla la situación, pero se le echan encima en manada.


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Dic 2022)

Basuras negras sub humanas que no se merecen ni el aire que respiran. No pueden arreglar las cosas como personas civilizadas, encima se ponen a chillar como anormales. Y ataca a traición. Hijas de la gran perra.


----------



## Magufillo (24 Dic 2022)

Lo ultimo que necesitaba esa gente era un movimiento que les ensalzara.
Así están que ni toserles puedes.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Dic 2022)

El odio y la envidia de la negra porque por mucho que se arregle nunca se va a parecer a esa blanca, que incluso con moño desarreglado y en chándal es más guapa que ella


----------



## meusac (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>



que violentas son las black


----------



## Furymundo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perro marroquí (24 Dic 2022)

Por mi que la jodan a esa mujer blanca , ella es responsable de lo que está pasando


----------



## Hamazo (24 Dic 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Las universidades norteamericanas son el epicentro de la pandemia woke. Todos que están allí están infectados, por eso lo único que entiendo de ese vídeo son purgas que se hacen entre ellos.



Efectivamente. 

Por otro lado, las negras en especial están últimamente disparatadas . Si veis las redes sociales son las que están provocando bastante eventos con la policía, escándalos públicos y derivados. Según se cuenta están siendo ninguneadas por completo. Especialmente por sus amigos progres.

En los últimos años estamos viendo cómo cada vez más la gente expone sin miedo este tipo de temas y la hipocresía que hay al acusar a todos de racista. Cada vez son más. Y cada vez tiene menos fuerza acusar de racista. Lo mismo que facha en España o machista. Una muestra curiosa es que cada vez, tienen más rechazo. Incluso en el contenido adulto. Pero es más por hartazgo e hipocresía que por racismo de verdad.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Bueno Si que puedes.. pero ya no depende de que hagas como deporte un arte marcial o de lucha (que es lo que debe hacer esta chica para parar como la para la primera) .. ya tienes que tener preparacion callejera de escoria barriobajera como son las que la atacan..
> 
> Según recibes la primera agresión no solo debes pararla sino poner espalda en pared para que no te ataquen por detrás a partir de ahí ya tú preparacion de frente y empezar a dar golpes que eliminen a los contrincantes por feos que Sean .
> 
> Pero claro para actuar así hay que tener la experiencia de estarse pegando en la calle día si y día también como la escoria que la agrede.



en primer lugar
nunca deberia interactuar con NEGROS

esa es la norma 1.

la segunda
es
estas en EEUU
tienes derecho a portar armas de fuego


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

El giro que ha dado EEUU en pocas décadas es alucinante...de tenerlos en campos de algodón y viajando en la parte trasera del bus, a permitirles vivir junto a los blancos y darles mas derechos que obligaciones.

Y esta mierda woke se ha gestado en esas mismas universidades americanas, que es de donde ha salido toda la caterva de manginas y feminazis desde mediados-finales de los años 90.

Occidente morirá a manos de su propia gente.


----------



## Murnau (24 Dic 2022)

Falconeti dijo:


> Como sigamos tragando plan kalergi este será el futuro de España...



He dado thanks, pero ese es el presente.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Dic 2022)

En realidad es muy positivo, la blanquita ha recibido una buena dosis de vacuna antiwoke. Lo mismo la experiencia le ayuda en la vida.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Están en la Universidad por cuota.
> Seguro que bajo beca de algún deporte.
> Van en manada....como los gitanos.
> Es lo que pasa cuando metes en entornos seguros a animales.



Les daría una nación entera a todos los etnianos, moros y morenos y que se exterminasen entre ellos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> En realidad es muy positivo, la blanquita ha recibido una buena dosis de vacuna antiwoke. Lo mismo la experiencia le ayuda en la vida.



Estas son las experiencias que te abren los ojos


----------



## Murnau (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y el profesor con la mascarilla intentando separar. Menudo woke de profesor.



Ahí lo normal es que aparezca un maromo rescatador desde un lateral, haciendo un sprint con furia porcina, y mediante patadón volador le quite a la gorda y otro simio por lo menos de encima, pero nada.

Y ya me tengo que estar poniendo malo, ya que soy de los menos pagafantas del foro.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Dic 2022)

Luego nos estrañamos que a alguno se le vaya la pinza y al dia siguiente vaya a clase con un fusil


----------



## Mas Pauer (24 Dic 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Las universidades norteamericanas son el epicentro de la pandemia woke. Todos que están allí están infectados, por eso lo único que entiendo de ese vídeo son purgas que se hacen entre ellos.



La universidad española sigue la estela eh... Poco a poco va calando.
Se hace mediante un tratamiento de choque: se contratan a externos, empresas y autónomos para que den sus charlas de odio antihombreblanco, se cran nuevas normas de redacción estilistica y comportamiento, msnifas, puntos seguros, mas y mas charlas y talleres, sustitución de desadeptos..

Por no hablar de cuando cuelan a una psicópata -que aveces es de importación- a dar clase e implementar su discurso de odio en las jóvenes cabecitas.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Eso tiene pinta de ser un instituto mas que una universidad.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Dic 2022)

Viendo el video veo varias cosas:

1. El unico que quiere separar es un blanco
2. La chica quiere defenderse pero es imposible cuando semejante palva se te dcha encima.
3. El resto de personas de color incluyendo hombres se lanzan contra la victima como autenticas hienas.
4. Proximamente disfrutaremos de esto en españa y nuestros hijos lo padeceran.


----------



## myles (24 Dic 2022)

Luego lloran cuando se come alguno los 15 tiros de la smith and wesson.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Dic 2022)

Están asalvajadas las chicas negras. 

Necesitan un chaval blanco , educado, sano y buena persona...sus compañeros de raza las tratan como la mierda, las violan, las desprecian, las maltratan, no hay niña africana que no haya sido violada por un familiar o amigo de la familia.

A las negras habría que hacer como con los gitanos...hay gente que "se sale de lo de los gitanos"...y entonces se vuelve gente normal. Las negras se tendrían que salir "de lo de los negros" y ya veriais que diferencia.

Os pillais una negrita más joven , le haceis adelgazar y que se relaje y culturice un poco, la vestis como os guste (cuando adelgazan tienen tipazo y les queda todo como un guante)...y ya vereis lo agradecida que os está...de por vida. 

Las miradas de desprecio de que "este pringao va con una negra" se tornarían en envidia....pero a las negras hay que modelarlas tanto física como intelectualmente. La tendréis comiendo de vuestra mano.


----------



## Roberto Malone (24 Dic 2022)

Joder con el odio que les meten a los morenos en los EEUU.

Auténtico lavado de cerebro. Izmierda approves.

¿Habéis visto cómo una vez en el suelo, se lanzan varios (también morenos) a repartir?. No tienen moralidad alguna. Also, izmierda approves.

Gramsci estaría orgulloso.


----------



## BitJoros (24 Dic 2022)

Siempre me hace gracia lo de las minorías.
1240 minolles de negrocs solo en África, más los que hay en Yankilandia y en el resto del globo... contra 740 minolles en Europa (continente, no unión política)


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (24 Dic 2022)

1 mujer y el resto monos


----------



## Murnau (24 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Negros empiezan batalla campal en un restaurante porque les habían servido la comida a unos blancos antes que a ellos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos blancos para estar gordos se han defendido bien, y con testosterona, fruto de esa dieta. Estaba imaginando que los putos simios iban a atacar a los que sirven primero encima, vamos, al que menos pinta en su película racial. Y lo peor de todo es las putas camareras woke, intentando frenar a la minoría, los tres blancos. Esperaba que la tia se llevase un sillazo en la cabeza de los negros, por gilipollas, que es lo que cabe esperar, por muy woke que sea.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Ahí lo normal es que aparezca un maromo rescatador desde un lateral, haciendo un sprint con furia porcina, y mediante patadón volador le quite a la gorda y otro simio por lo menos de encima, pero nada.
> 
> Y ya me tengo que estar poniendo malo, ya que soy de los menos pagafantas del foro.



Estoy yo ahí y las aparto como a moscas, por eso me extraña que nadie haga nada.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Dic 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Viendo el video veo varias cosas:
> 
> 1. El unico que quiere separar es un blanco
> 2. La chica quiere defenderse pero es imposible cuando semejante palva se te dcha encima.
> ...



En España el blanquito se jugaría una VIOGEN y acabar con antecedentes penales. No es coña.


----------



## Murnau (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Estoy yo ahí y las aparto como a moscas, por eso me extraña que nadie haga nada.



Si, es que estoy ahí también, y la repartición de hostias a negras y todo el que se me enfrente que no sea esa chavala no es normal. Y dicho esto con lo sobrepasado que estoy con las mujeres en general, pero es verle la cara de inocencia a la chica, aún sabiendo que no deja de ser un truco evolutivo. A esa chavala la han dejado calva.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Si, es que estoy ahí también, y la repartición de hostias a negras y todo el que se me enfrente que no sea esa chavala no es normal. Y dicho esto con lo sobrepasado que estoy con las mujeres en general, pero es verle la cara de inocencia a la chica, aún sabiendo que no deja de ser un truco evolutivo. A esa chavala la han dejado calva.



La chica la ha echado ovarios, pero la han puesto colora entre tantas.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Esta claro cuales van a ir a la carcel, y no son pocas las que han participado.
> 
> pero vamos, que yo tengo un fulano gritandome asi y no estoy ahi quito mirando y sonriendo... estoy cogiendo distancia.
> 
> ...



Cárcel? Reducción de pena por ser morenitas. Una multa administrativa y arreando.


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Dic 2022)

La puta obesa como aprovecha que no tiene que moverse apenas


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> La puta obesa como aprovecha que no tiene que moverse apenas



Son las más listas, aprovechan la ventaja.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Dic 2022)

La misma reacción que un chimpancé, amos no me jodas.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> La misma reacción que un chimpancé, amos no me jodas.



Es una clara prueba que descendemos del simio?


----------



## Topacio (24 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo dando y recibiendo estopa... ninguno se libra


----------



## CASA (24 Dic 2022)

No es que tenga la mayor de las experiencias, pero por experiencia propia y la de gente que conozco que ha vivido allí, la sociedad americana está absolutamente enferma. Es una sociedad en guerra con ella misma. Y es lo que nos están implantando aquí. 

El tema es que allí son anglos y estos son absolutos exterminadores, una vez que ellos asumen que esa es su imagen y que queda muy mal ir de supremacistas deciden to get down the notch a litle. Unos, de modo absolutamente cínico e interesado,, y como siempre moviendo los hilos en su beneficio y otros (tontítos) haciendo de blanco bueno. Estos últimos, pobres, van a salir muy escaldados, como los blancos liberales en Sudáfrica, a todos los expropiaron, violaron, asaltaron y expulsaron de modo más o menos de facto del país. Los cínicos seguramente han comprado las granjas y tierras de los sudafricanos liberales. Ahora los negros viendo que no dan de sí en absoluto están intentando que los sudafricanos blancos vuelvan, pero ya me dirás los dramas y traumas. 

No me jodas, esos negros son auténticos salvajes, pero es que los anglos son unos auténticos hijos de putos. Manda cojones que se hable de los españoles como exterminadores cuando vas a latinoamérica y el 95% de la población es indígena. Que viven mejor o peor, coño, pero en libertad y a su bola y vas a USA o Canada y queda un 0,.... algo de población indígena restringida a un perímetro ridículo sin ningún tipo de servicio comunitario, tipo agua o luz de red, manda cojones, y los españoles acomplejaos, tócate las narices,....


----------



## Khazario (24 Dic 2022)

Unas negras en la universidad? Hay que encarcelar al dueño del circo o al jefe del laboratorio. Esas animales sueltas son peligrosas


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Dic 2022)

Antes de entrar ya imaginaba que habría negras implicadas. Piensa mal y acertarás...


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Antes de entrar ya imaginaba que habría negras implicadas. Piensa mal y acertarás...



Lo importante es la educación y no el color de piel. Necesitas una corrección.


----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Estoy yo ahí y las aparto como a moscas, por eso me extraña que nadie haga nada.



Luego te cancelan a tí. La gente a lo suyo. Tú pilla palomitas


----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Antes de entrar ya imaginaba que habría negras implicadas. Piensa mal y acertarás...



Eso es pensar bien.

Se llaman sesgos cognitivos y están en tu cerebro para salvarte la vida


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo importante es la educación y no el color de piel. Necesitas una corrección.



Pues los negros van al colegio, tienen becas universitarias, ven la misma tv y la misma sociedad que los blancos.
No es nada genético pero sí que la raza conlleva claras diferencias CULTURALES.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Dic 2022)

el titulo de este hilo es engañoso. Debería llamarse "4 o más hembras de chimpancé agreden a una mujer y esta se defiende".


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues los negros van al colegio, tienen becas universitarias, ven la misma tv y la misma sociedad que los blancos.
> No es nada genético pero sí que la raza conlleva claras diferencias CULTURALES.



Cualquiera que haya tratado minimamente con negros sabe que no son iguales. Son como niños pequeños, incapaces de gestionar la ira y con una visión a largo plazo mermada. Un negro tiene más dificultades para postergar una recompensa mayor porque prefiere una más pequeña pero inmediata. Les pueden colar la trola a mi abuela que solo ha visto un negro por las huchas del Domund, pero gente joven que incluso ha follado con ellos... Oh wait...


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> el titulo de este hilo es engañoso. Debería llamarse "4 o más hembras de chimpancé agreden a una mujer y esta se defiende".



El título está bien, que luego la Montero me denuncia por calumnias.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Dic 2022)

Hace un par de años vi en directo una pelea entre 2 charos, y joder como disfruté, más que con un combate de MMA.


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Dic 2022)

pero si este video es de hace tiempo


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pero si este video es de hace tiempo



Es reciente. Dime dónde lo has visto?
Ha posteado mucha gente antes que tú y nadie lo ha visto, estas confundido.


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Es reciente. Dime dónde lo has visto?
> Ha posteado mucha gente antes que tú y nadie lo ha visto, estas confundido.



pues eso es de hace más de un año, ya lo vi hace tiempo


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues eso es de hace más de un año, ya lo vi hace tiempo



Demuéstralo y te daré la razón. Hace más de un año irían todos con mascarilla y ahí solo está el profesor. Este video es de hace un día o dos.


----------



## ProArian (24 Dic 2022)

Los sheboons estan molestos porque se follo con su novio nigger por eso la revientan a golpes, no hay otra explicacion, cuando veas que una chica blanca es atacada por un sheboon provablemente se haya follado al novio nigger de esta, asi que sigue tu camino como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

ProArian dijo:


> Los sheboons estan molestos porque se follo con su novio nigger por eso la revientan a golpes, no hay otra explicacion, cuando veas que una chica blanca es atacada por un sheboon provablemente se haya follado al novio nigger de esta, asi que sigue tu camino como si nada hubiera pasado.



La naturaleza se abre camino entiendo.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Stop al racismo. Chojin no lo explica.


----------



## rondo (24 Dic 2022)

Putas simias


----------



## petete44 (24 Dic 2022)

disfrutando lo woke


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> disfrutando lo woke



Y que hacemos? Tendremos que disfrutar de lo wokeado


----------



## petete44 (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y que hacemos? Tendremos que disfrutar de lo wokeado



tenes que unirte a podemos asi tenes una mansion


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> tenes que unirte a podemos asi tenes una mansion



Iré a por mí carnet de podemita, si me curro un poco más las noticias me hacen ministro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Iré a por mí carnet de podemita, si me curro un poco más las noticias me hacen ministro.



El título debería de haber sido: chica rica hace bullying a chicas y se defienden. 
Cuando podemos vea mis dotes me contrata.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Lo de siempre, otra negra apaleada por blancas racistas. Es terrible lo del racismo contra los negros en EEUU; terrible. Pobre chica negra pateada sin piedad por una jauría de rubias rabiosas. Hinquemos todos de nuevo la rodilla.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (24 Dic 2022)

Los negros así tienen que estar en la.selva


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

ProArian dijo:


> Los sheboons estan molestos porque se follo con su novio nigger por eso la revientan a golpes, no hay otra explicacion, cuando veas que una chica blanca es atacada por un sheboon provablemente se haya follado al novio nigger de esta, asi que sigue tu camino como si nada hubiera pasado.



No creo .

Yo creo que la blanca creia que hablaba con una hermana de genero y le bacilo , la negra se toma a mal el que la caucasica le pida explicacion que es "madaa"/"madaff" , y a la negra se le va la pinza gritando " ¡ we still free ! " y golpeando a la blanca , hasta que se le echan todas las negras encima.
Mi conjetura es que las negras acababan de salir de alguna clase sobre historia en la que les hablaron de la esclavitud de sus antepasados, mezclo en su cabecita conceptos , tiempos y aun estaba con su cerebro hecha un lio cuando se encontro a la blanca y sucedio lo que se ve en el video .


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Demuéstralo y te daré la razón. Hace más de un año irían todos con mascarilla y ahí solo está el profesor. Este video es de hace un día o dos.



Y de donde es el video original?
Porque no creo que "Paco News" sea el primero en postearlo.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Y de donde es el video original?
> Porque no creo que "Paco News" sea el primero en postearlo.



Trabajas para un periódico o algo?
Paco News es noticias de última hora.


----------



## danilovix (24 Dic 2022)

Yo no veo ninguna pelea, veo un LINCHAMIENTO


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna pelea, veo un LINCHAMIENTO



Una blanca agrede a cinco mujeres de color. Stop racismo


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Trabajas para un periódico o algo?
> Paco News es noticias de última hora.




Al nivel de los panfletos.

Que me digas de donde es el puto video.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Al nivel de los panfletos.
> 
> Que me digas de donde es el puto video.



El vídeo es viral, la TV en EEUU y otros países lo han publicado. Si no lo has visto es porque no quieren que lo veas.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El vídeo es viral, la TV en EEUU y otros países lo han publicado. Si no lo has visto es porque no quieren que lo veas.



Pues no lo he visto. Y si hay algo que soporto aun menos que la manipulacion massmierdera, es la manipulacion de los que, supuestamente, publicais cosas que demuestran lo mierdero del sistema.
Manipulais y mentis tanto como los otros. 
Quiero saber la "universidad" de los hechos y la fecha.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues no lo he visto. Y si hay algo que soporto aun menos que la manipulacion massmierdera, es la manipulacion de los que, supuestamente, publicais cosas que demuestran lo mierdero del sistema.
> Manipulais y mentis tanto como los otros.
> Quiero saber la "universidad" de los hechos y la fecha.



Se lo mismo que tú, por la mascarilla del profesor es reciente. He buscado por internet y no he encontrado nada al respecto.


----------



## Menchi (24 Dic 2022)

He podido ver poco porque casi todas emitían demasiada luz para mis machistas ojos que no están acostumbrados a tanto resplandor.

De todas maneras, incluso después de la paliza, me imagino a la blanca sintiéndose culpable por haber sido apalizada de mala manera por las negras. Así es como nos han programado. Para sentirnos responsables de todo lo que hacen los negros.

¿Cuántos coches tienen que reventar, cuántas palizas tienen que dar a mujeres y hombres, cuántos escaparates tienen que romper y llevarse todo el género de dentro de las tiendas para entender, de una ver por todas, de que no hay integración posible con gente así?

Todo el planeta lleva evolucionando al mismo tiempo desde que la información corre de un país a otro sin problema y sin embargo en sus países no se ve prosperidad ni avances ningunos. ¿No hay nadie capaz de entender que estamos ante una situación en la que se ha de usar la fuerza para mantener nuestro estilo de vida? ¿Que o se defiende con fuerza y violencia o nos impondrán, igualmente con fuerza y violencia, su propio estilo de vida porque no aceptan ni valoran otra cosa?


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Se lo mismo que tú, por la mascarilla del profesor es reciente. He buscado por internet y no he encontrado nada al respecto.



Bueno, pues perdona.
Pero me jode mucho este tipo de twits en los que publican peleas en las que nada tiene ver lo que se dice con la realidad.
Son unas negras atizando a una blanca en usania y ya. Pero que sea en una universidad es MUY improbable.


----------



## elpesetilla (24 Dic 2022)

Hostia han reventado a la blanca entre las negras


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Bueno, pues perdona.
> Pero me jode mucho este tipo de twits en los que publican peleas en las que nada tiene ver lo que se dice con la realidad.
> Son unas negras atizando a una blanca en usania y ya. Pero que sea en una universidad es MUY improbable.



Es lo más probable, gente con mochilas y las principales tienen pinta de tener 16 años o más. No tengo más idea, y el vídeo habla por sí solo.


----------



## keler (24 Dic 2022)

Vaya paliza que le dan entre varias. Vaya hijas de la gran puta. Ella la verdad que parecía valiente, hubiese podido en un versus limpio.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

keler dijo:


> Vaya paliza que le dan entre varias. Vaya hijas de la gran puta. Ella la verdad que parecía valiente, hubiese podido en un versus limpio.



La blanca una por una las revienta, por su forma de defenderse en kungfu. Pero la han atacado en manada


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Es lo más probable, gente con mochilas y las principales tienen pinta de tener 16 años o más. No tengo más idea, y el vídeo habla por sí solo.



Tiene pinta de instituto, que es de donde son el 99,99% de este tipo de videos. No de universidad, que cualquiera que conozca algo de la cultura usana, sabe que es muy improbable.


----------



## SoloLeo (24 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> a quién se le ocurre meter negros en las universidades
> 
> edit: o como mínimo que vayan con cadenas



Con todos los cambios del sistema educativo lo mismo hay alguna carrera para la recolección sin injerencia tecnológica de las malváceas. Va todo tan rápido, y lo antiguo es ahora vintage, que vete a saber.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Tiene pinta de instituto, que es de donde son el 99,99% de este tipo de videos. No de universidad, que cualquiera que conozca algo de la cultura usana, sabe que es muy improbable.



Y la gorda de 30 años que sale dándole es una repetidora o una maestra?
No metas mierda y demuestra algo.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y la gorda de 30 años que sale dándole es una repetidora o una maestra?
> No metas mierda y demuestra algo.



El que tiene que demostrar que es en una universidad, eres tu.
Y no eres capaz.


----------



## fxno (24 Dic 2022)

Me esperaba negras y bingo


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> El que tiene que demostrar que es en una universidad, eres tu.
> Y no eres capaz.



No son niñas, ya tienen su edad. Si no es una universidad que venga dios y lo vea. Y aunque fuera un instituto el mensaje sería el mismo.
Si fuera un insti el profesor las habría parado, pero esas chicas tienen fuerza, a cualquier hombre de nosotros nos habría costado quitarnos de encima.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

fxno dijo:


> Me esperaba negras y bingo



Se pagaba a 1,01. No tiene valor.


----------



## daesrd (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Las colored se han venido muy arriba


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No son niñas, ya tienen su edad. Si no es una universidad que venga dios y lo vea. Y aunque fuera un instituto el mensaje sería el mismo.
> Si fuera un insti el profesor las habría parado, pero esas chicas tienen fuerza, a cualquier hombre de nosotros nos habría costado quitarnos de encima.



No, el mensaje no es el mismo.
Cuando se inventan noticias sobre problemas reales, se daña la credibilidad.
Y la verdad, creo que muchos lo haceis adrede.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No, el mensaje no es el mismo.
> Cuando se inventan noticias sobre problemas reales, se daña la credibilidad.
> Y la verdad, creo que muchos lo haceis adrede.



Yo he publicado un vídeo diciendo pelea entre mujeres en una universidad, cada uno saca sus propias conclusiones. Yo no he invitado a nadie. Seréis vosotros que tenéis la mente sucia.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo he publicado un vídeo diciendo pelea entre mujeres en una universidad, cada uno saca sus propias conclusiones. Yo no he invitado a nadie. Seréis vosotros que tenéis la mente sucia.



Bueno, pues a la proxima titula lo que ven tus ojos, negras hijas de puta apalizan a una chiquilla, y no lo que se invente el twitero de turno.
Por la calidad del foro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Bueno, pues a la proxima titula lo que ven tus ojos, negras hijas de puta apalizan a una chiquilla, y no lo que se invente el twitero de turno.
> Por la calidad del foro.



Yo el título lo pongo bien. La gente ha sacado sus conclusiones sin yo haber tenido que incitar.


----------



## DonManuel (24 Dic 2022)

La blanquita pensaba que estaba tratando con gente en vez de con animales violentos. Que se joda y aprenda la lección.


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Dic 2022)

Estas cosas me ponen negro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estas cosas me ponen negro.



Todos estamos negros de esta vida.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo el título lo pongo bien. La gente ha sacado sus conclusiones sin yo haber tenido que incitar.



En ningún momento he dicho nada de negras, la gente es lo que ve y crítica. No hay que apalear al mensajero.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Dic 2022)

****HILO PATROCINADO POR***





*


----------



## Joaquim (24 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Un colega trabajó una temporada en Detroit.
> Los mejicanos le dijeron: " nunca les digas nada a los negros, por muy raro que te parezca lo que estén haciendo, tu callao y a tu bola".
> 
> Los negros se gritaban y amenazaban, hablaban solos, comían en el puesto de trabajo, tiraban basura al suelo, abandonaban el puesto de trabajo, usaban mal o no usaban los EPI y ropa de trabajo... y nadie les tosía por miedo a ser acusados de racistas.
> ...



Jojojo, y después se preguntan porque la capital del motor su fue a la mierda!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Jojojo, y después se preguntan porque la capital del motor su fue a la mierda!!



Menos mal que estos tres ponen a los negros de Detroit en su sitio


----------



## ProArian (24 Dic 2022)

*NUTRICION* 

Yo solo veo una pelea entre simios uno blanco y los demas niggers.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Menos mal que estos tres ponen a los negros de Detroit en su sitio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303648


----------



## mala espina (24 Dic 2022)

todavia no he visto el video, decidme, son monasnegras, no?


----------



## Orífero (24 Dic 2022)

Tiene más cojones la blanca esa que todo el foro este junto. La madre que la parió. Se pelea ella sóla con 4 o 5 simias.

Mañana abrirá todos los telediarios. White Live Matters.


----------



## HÄXAN (24 Dic 2022)

Diviso a algún simio macho también quer se une a apalear a la chica blanca.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

Los negros ni siquiera se dan cuenta de todo el odio que generan hacia su comunidad con estas actitudes. 
En vez de luchar por integrarse socialmente y tratar de encajar lo mejor posible, siguen en su empeño de dividirlo todo entre el "ellos" y "nosotros".


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Tiene más cojones la blanca esa que todo el foro este junto. La madre que la parió. Se pelea ella sóla con 4 o 5 simias.
> 
> Mañana abrirá todos los telediarios. White Live Matters.



Los usanos llevan siglos conviviendo con esa escoria, les tienen tomada la medida.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Un colega trabajó una temporada en Detroit.
> Los mejicanos le dijeron: " nunca les digas nada a los negros, por muy raro que te parezca lo que estén haciendo, tu callao y a tu bola".
> 
> Los negros se gritaban y amenazaban, hablaban solos, comían en el puesto de trabajo, tiraban basura al suelo, abandonaban el puesto de trabajo, usaban mal o no usaban los EPI y ropa de trabajo... y nadie les tosía por miedo a ser acusados de racistas.
> ...



Pues esa es la receta para hundir en la mierda una nación. Bueno, Detroit es claro ejemplo de lo que puede pasar si les das cancha.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Tiene más cojones la blanca esa que todo el foro este junto. La madre que la parió. Se pelea ella sóla con 4 o 5 simias.
> 
> Mañana abrirá todos los telediarios. White Live Matters.



La verdad es que si, no se ha llevado tan gran paliza como parece, la chica se ha defendido incluso en el suelo. Por eso digo que algo de Kung fu sabía.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Si soy el padre de la blanca y veo eso, llego desde lejos cogiendo carrera y patada a la cabeza de la negra, para que el resto de su puta vida le den de comer puré por pajita, el ex convicto de su hermano.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Tienen la suerte de tener a los politicos de su lado, pagados por las elites claro, en caso contrario otro gallo cantaria, se harian unas purgas que ni en los diarios de turner



Efectivamente, de no estar tan protegidos, los blancos les hubieran mandado a todos al fondo del mar con una piedra atada. No iba a quedar ni uno en territorio USA.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Me caso con ella, menudo genio tiene la blanca. Ella sola contra una manada.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Dic 2022)

DE GUAI OF LAIV,

*Los hombres en edad militar en Chicago y Filadelfia tienen más probabilidades de ser asesinados que las tropas de combate estadounidenses en Afganistán e Irak

Ari Hoffman de The Post Millennial señaló que uno de los investigadores, Brandon del Pozo, destacó hallazgos notables del estudio en un hilo de Twitter el 22 de diciembre de 2022, y señaló que los hombres en edad militar que viven en “el código postal más peligroso de Chicago enfrentan el riesgo de muerte relacionada con armas de fuego más de 3 veces el riesgo de muerte en combate en Afganistán, y casi 4 veces el riesgo de Irak. Los riesgos de muerte también fueron mayores que el combate para el 10% de los códigos postales más violentos de la ciudad”. 

Del Pozo agregó que “la violencia con armas de fuego en Chicago llevó a los residentes a llamarlo ‘Chiraq'”.*

En la encuesta de Filadelfia, del Pozo observó que “los hombres en edad militar que vivían en el 10% de los códigos postales más violentos de la ciudad también enfrentaban un riesgo de violencia fatal con armas de fuego igual o mayor que los riesgos que enfrentaban los soldados desplegados en Irak y Afganistán; en algunos lugares, el riesgo de muerte era casi el doble que en la guerra”.

Del Pozo destacó que “los resultados no solo se mantuvieron frente a los riesgos promedio que enfrentan los soldados desplegados en estas guerras; en Chicago y Filadelfia, los hombres en edad militar enfrentaban un riesgo de muerte por arma de fuego mayor que los riesgos de muerte en combate que enfrentaba uno de los equipos de combate de brigada más comprometidos del aumento de Irak”.

*“En todas las ciudades que estudiamos, encontramos que los jóvenes negros e hispanos corrían abrumadoramente con estos riesgos bélicos de muerte y lesiones por armas de fuego”, continuó del Pozo. “Eran el 96% de las víctimas. En la peor zona de Chicago, se enfrentaban a un riesgo de tiroteo anual de casi el 6 %”.

El investigador también advirtió que 'si las altas tasas generales de asesinatos sugieren ciudades donde los hombres jóvenes pueden enfrentar riesgos de muerte mayores que la guerra, entonces Baltimore, Detroit, Nueva Orleans, San Luis, Milwaukee, Kansas City, Memphis, Cleveland, Cincinnati y Newark pueden compararse'. a Chicago y Filadelfia”.*









Military-Aged Males in Chicago and Philadelphia are More Likely to Get Killed than US Combat Troops in Afghanistan and Iraq - Big League Politics


America’s cities are turning into Third World cesspools.




bigleaguepolitics.com


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> DE GUAI OF LAIV,
> 
> *Los hombres en edad militar en Chicago y Filadelfia tienen más probabilidades de ser asesinados que las tropas de combate estadounidenses en Afganistán e Irak
> 
> ...



En la noticia dice hombres hispanos. Nada que ver aquí.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Dic 2022)

Que hacen esas negras fuera de la plantación de algodón?

Si es que sacas a los cimarrones de ahí y luego pasa lo que pasa ...


----------



## roquerol (24 Dic 2022)

Si el error fue sacarlos de África.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Que hacen esas negras fuera de la plantación de algodón?
> 
> Si es que sacas a los cimarrones de ahí y luego pasa lo que pasa ...



He buscado lo de cimarrón porque era la primera vez que lo oía. Y veo que existe está palabra.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (24 Dic 2022)

Negros de mierda. Habría que matarlos a todos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> He buscado lo de cimarrón porque era la primera vez que lo oía. Y veo que existe está palabra.



Los negros cimarrones eran los que se escapaban de las plantaciones y vagaban por ahí apañando y robando lo que podían.
Ya ves que nunca te acostarás sin saber algo nuevo.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> DE GUAI OF LAIV,
> 
> *Los hombres en edad militar en Chicago y Filadelfia tienen más probabilidades de ser asesinados que las tropas de combate estadounidenses en Afganistán e Irak
> 
> ...



Bueno, meten a los hispanos para que no quede tan mal la estadistica. De 600 homicidios, 550 como poco son negros..
Para ser rigurosos.
680 homicidios en Chicago (tela) este año.
514 negros, 51 blancos, 86 hispanos








Homicides in Chicago: A list of every victim | Chicago Sun-Times


Information about Chicago's homicide victims, compiled by journalists, including breakdowns of where and when incidents occurred, updated daily.




graphics.suntimes.com


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Seis negras apalizando a una chica blanca, eso es el futuro cercano, BLM !!!.


----------



## chortinator (24 Dic 2022)

Ha recibido leccion de multiculturalidad


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Dic 2022)

Alone in the dark


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (24 Dic 2022)

Todas fascistas


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En la noticia dice hombres hispanos. Nada que ver aquí.



Como que nada que ver, la blanca esa muerta de hambre NO TIENE QUE ESTAR AHI y si esta que se joda junto con el viejo progre profe blanquito, es mas si es una panchita las negras no harian lo mismo porque entre las maras y los negros TE DICE COMO ACABAN EN ESA NOTICIA.


----------



## Felson (25 Dic 2022)

No es una pelea, es un debate abierto y espontáneo entre mujeres del mismo sexo. Si fueran hombres, entendería lo de pelea, pero esto no es una pelea, claramente, dado que solo intervienen mujeres. Es un debate, acalorado en todo caso. A ver si vamos entendiendo el nuevo lenguaje y la forma de explicar la realidad.


----------



## Pantxin (25 Dic 2022)

Yo veo una mujer blanca actuando como un ser humano y una jauría de bonobos actuando como tal....y tal


----------



## -carrancas (25 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Dic 2022)

Que disfruten las blanquitas wasp progrès de mierda de las cuotas raciales para iQ negativos.


----------



## Pedorro (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


>




Bienvenidos a la africanización de occidente.


----------



## ashe (25 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> De los países anglo proviene la innovación, la tecnología, el capitalismo, los valores de libertad, responsabilidad, derechos individuales, respeto a la propiedad privada,...



Buen chiste, ams bien de ahi proviene la pirateria, el nepotismo, el robo de tecnologia y de ser los creadores de las mayores desgracias de la humanidad..

sin ir mas lejos la maquina de vapor que se atribuye a los ingleses fue creada por un español 100 años antes cuyo nombre fue Jerónimo de Ayanz 


CASA dijo:


> No es que tenga la mayor de las experiencias, pero por experiencia propia y la de gente que conozco que ha vivido allí, la sociedad americana está absolutamente enferma. Es una sociedad en guerra con ella misma. Y es lo que nos están implantando aquí.
> 
> El tema es que allí son anglos y estos son absolutos exterminadores, una vez que ellos asumen que esa es su imagen y que queda muy mal ir de supremacistas deciden to get down the notch a litle. Unos, de modo absolutamente cínico e interesado,, y como siempre moviendo los hilos en su beneficio y otros (tontítos) haciendo de blanco bueno. Estos últimos, pobres, van a salir muy escaldados, como los blancos liberales en Sudáfrica, a todos los expropiaron, violaron, asaltaron y expulsaron de modo más o menos de facto del país. Los cínicos seguramente han comprado las granjas y tierras de los sudafricanos liberales. Ahora los negros viendo que no dan de sí en absoluto están intentando que los sudafricanos blancos vuelvan, pero ya me dirás los dramas y traumas.
> 
> No me jodas, esos negros son auténticos salvajes, pero es que los anglos son unos auténticos hijos de putos. Manda cojones que se hable de los españoles como exterminadores cuando vas a latinoamérica y el 95% de la población es indígena. Que viven mejor o peor, coño, pero en libertad y a su bola y vas a USA o Canada y queda un 0,.... algo de población indígena restringida a un perímetro ridículo sin ningún tipo de servicio comunitario, tipo agua o luz de red, manda cojones, y los españoles acomplejaos, tócate las narices,....



Es el gran logro de la propaganda y de los que se la tragan, el problema de ese relato es que hace aguas por todos lados y de ahi el perpetuo ataque propagandistico contra España que la cosa empezó a ir de mal en peor con un periodista llamado *William Random Hearst * que es el verdadero padre moderno de la propaganda, del que luego todos plagearon sin nombrarlo


----------



## fogbugz (25 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Me quedo con las respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutales los jabones made in USA que vende esa cuenta con el *retrato del caudillo*, legionarios, cosacos, cruzados, etc:



https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/089/237/358/original/f2a3bc3749770759.png











Caudillo Bar Soap


Patchouli orange pomace coconut oil bar soap




dissidentsoaps.com













Nationalist Bar Soap


tea tree eucalyptus pomace coconut oil olive oil




dissidentsoaps.com


----------



## Erik morden (25 Dic 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Es que nadie tenía un plátano a mano para arrojarlo al suelo?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (25 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Buen chiste, ams bien de ahi proviene la pirateria, el nepotismo, el robo de tecnologia y de ser los creadores de las mayores desgracias de la humanidad..
> 
> sin ir mas lejos la maquina de vapor que se atribuye a los ingleses fue creada por un español 100 años antes cuyo nombre fue Jerónimo de Ayanz



Claro que sí, guapi. Y por eso en España en el siglo XVIII y XIX se invirtió en crear una red de canales para el transporte de mercancías en barco, abandonados al poco tiempo porque el tren los dejó obsoletos incluso antes de que se empezasen a usar. 

Una gran visión de futuro aquí en España, eh? Unos putos lumbreras.

En cambio aquí estás tú usando la electrónica para difundir chorradas. ¿Por qué no eres coherente con tus principios y foreas mediante manuscritos y berridos? Eso de la electrónica es cosa de anglosajones.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Es ahí donde quereis llevar a vuestras larvas para que se hagan hombr@s de provecho con un brillante futuro..



A estudiar en la UOC u otra online el que quiera estudiar de verdad.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (25 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pelea entre mujeres no. Paliza de unas negras de mierda a una pobre e indefensa blanca.



Empiezo a quedarme solo en esto o nadie ve que esa blanca es la misma mierda que las negras,chandal rapero y pelo de mierda.
Los negros al 90% se matan entre ellos.
Si quieren prosperar necesitan al hombre blanco,en todo,desde entrenadores de un puto equipo de basket a los líderes de BLM.
En la antigua Roma,no servirían ni de manipulos.
La falange tiene que ser impenetrable y estos negros de mierda no dan para sumar 2+2, joder.


----------



## Cachopo (25 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi. Y por eso en España en el siglo XVIII y XIX se invirtió en crear una red de canales para el transporte de mercancías en barco, abandonados al poco tiempo porque el tren los dejó obsoletos incluso antes de que se empezasen a usar.
> 
> Una gran visión de futuro aquí en España, eh? Unos putos lumbreras.
> 
> En cambio aquí estás tú usando la electrónica para difundir chorradas. ¿Por qué no eres coherente con tus principios y foreas mediante manuscritos y berridos? Eso de la electrónica es cosa de anglosajones.



Hombre pues la red de canales si era una vision de futuro e invertir en el.
Eso no te hace adivino. Por cierto, España lleva en declive desde la invasion de napoleon por si no te has enterado.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (25 Dic 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Hombre pues la red de canales si era una vision de futuro e invertir en el.
> Eso no te hace adivino. Por cierto, España lleva en declive desde la invasion de napoleon por si no te has enterado.



Tú casi mejor sigue con las pajas, que lo de evaluar inversiones parece que te viene grande.


----------



## manutartufo (25 Dic 2022)

Sois unos racistas, además van de una en una.


----------



## GatoAzul (25 Dic 2022)

¿Esto no serviría para una documental de Féliz Rodriguez de la Fuente? la música de fondo...

El Hombre y la Tierra | Banda sonora original - YouTube


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> He buscado lo de cimarrón porque era la primera vez que lo oía. Y veo que existe está palabra.



Es que rima con bujarrón.


----------



## nraheston (25 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Brutales los jabones made in USA que vende esa cuenta con el *retrato del caudillo*, legionarios, cosacos, cruzados, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, es una cuenta disidente comprometida con la economía paralela.
Peter Kemp fue un gran hombre, y me alegra mucho que también le promocione en el bote de nacionalista, también hubo voluntarios extranjeros en las filas del bando nacional, otra cosa es que solo promocionen a las Brigadas Internacionales.
Y si, ya estamos comprando solo esos productos de nuestra ideología y evitando todo lo que no sea de nuestra cuerda, aunque ello implique comprar por Gab y esperar más tiempo para que llegue


----------



## nraheston (25 Dic 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Empiezo a quedarme solo en esto o nadie ve que esa blanca es la misma mierda que las negras,chandal rapero y pelo de mierda.
> Los negros al 90% se matan entre ellos.
> Si quieren prosperar necesitan al hombre blanco,en todo,desde entrenadores de un puto equipo de basket a los líderes de BLM.
> En la antigua Roma,no servirían ni de manipulos.
> La falange tiene que ser impenetrable y estos negros de mierda no dan para sumar 2+2, joder.



Ha sido víctima del linchamiento, y lo que le ha ocurrido la va a derechizar, simpatizara con Trump.
Además de que si fuera tan progre, no habría respondido al primer golpe, ni habría permanecido combatiendo cuando la tiran al suelo


----------



## Luftwuaje (25 Dic 2022)

Llega un negro a una universidad y cuando le preguntan que en qué rama quiere estudiar el contesta que en rama no, que en pupitre como los blancos.

Negras de gueto en una universidad? No se lo cree nadie. es más bien un instituto de esos de mierda con detector de metales a la puerta.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Dic 2022)

melafo


----------



## Cachopo (25 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Tú casi mejor sigue con las pajas, que lo de evaluar inversiones parece que te viene grande.



Evaluar inversiones?
Simplemente hablas mal de un proyecto que de no ser por una revolucion tecnológica que podria no haverse dado habria sido muy rentable .

A toro pasado es muy facil decir que hay que invertir en google cuando salga a bolsa.
El imbersor analitico de hipstoria... pedazo subnormal eres.


----------



## zirick (25 Dic 2022)

Ataque racial


----------



## horik (25 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es que no la llamen racista.


----------



## Orífero (25 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los negros ni siquiera se dan cuenta de todo el odio que generan hacia su comunidad con estas actitudes.
> En vez de luchar por integrarse socialmente y tratar de encajar lo mejor posible, siguen en su empeño de dividirlo todo entre el "ellos" y "nosotros".



Sí que los hay que se dan cuenta, sí. Y saben perfectamente que todo eso de glorificarlos tiene como único fin utilizarlos contra nosotros.



Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que si, no se ha llevado tan gran paliza como parece, la chica se ha defendido incluso en el suelo. Por eso digo que algo de Kung fu sabía.



En la primera defensa que hace del golpe, se ve que algo sabe.


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> a quién se le ocurre meter negros en las universidades



Al que le volaron la cabeza. Kennedy.









El día que un estudiante afroamericano pudo acceder por primera vez a la Universidad de Misisipi


El 18 de agosto de 1963 James Howard Meredith conseguía una licenciatura en Ciencias Políticas por la Universidad de Misisipi. No había sido un curso fácil y mucho menos cuando casi a diario tuvo encontronazos con otros estudiantes que lo vejaban e insultaban ¿el motivo?: ser afroamericano.




es.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## aron01 (25 Dic 2022)

Como cuando te acercas a la jaula de los monos e intentan ir a por tí


----------

